# Sea doo. 951 motor for jet Jon



## fishbum (Jul 16, 2013)

Watched a video of a build with a 951
130 hp sea doo. Looked good. Was in a 1860
Boat. Any opinion on this motor? If not what would you use in this hp range for a bigger boat
Ck YouTube. Bradpete72. Has a couple builds


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I've heard nothing but negative on the 951 engines, they had all kinds of problems, I know a few people who had them, and they had nothing but problems, including blown engines.

If you're looking for something in the 900+ cc range, consider a Yamaha, they're great engines.


----------



## fishbum (Jul 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322524#p322524 said:


> PSG-1 » Today, 10:23[/url]"]I've heard nothing but negative on the 951 engines, they had all kinds of problems, I know a few people who had them, and they had nothing but problems, including blown engines.
> 
> If you're looking for something in the 900+ cc range, consider a Yamaha, they're great engines.


Ok thanks. What model should I look for? Like a 1200?
Want to stay in the under $2500 range


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 16, 2013)

A 1200 would be good. If you can find one with a bolt-in aluminum duct, like an XL1200, that's even better.

For 2500 dollars, I bought a FX high output engine, turn-key ready. Of course, that didn't include the jet drive, but I already had that. You can find some good deals, just check around.


----------



## fishbum (Jul 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322551#p322551 said:


> PSG-1 » 53 minutes ago[/url]"]A 1200 would be good. If you can find one with a bolt-in aluminum duct, like an XL1200, that's even better.
> 
> For 2500 dollars, I bought a FX high output engine, turn-key ready. Of course, that didn't include the jet drive, but I already had that. You can find some good deals, just check around.



How do you tell? I guess the 1200 is still a 2 stroke ?
Is the fx a 2 stroke?


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 16, 2013)

The XL1200 is a 2 stroke. 

The VX and FX series are the newer 1052 cc 4 stroke. Most PWCs made after 2005 are 4 strokes. 

As for how to tell the difference, if you compare the 2 running, you'll note a difference in the sound, as well as a lack of smoke from the 4 stroke engine.


----------



## fishbum (Jul 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322583#p322583 said:


> PSG-1 » 16 Jul 2013, 17:42[/url]"]The XL1200 is a 2 stroke.
> 
> The VX and FX series are the newer 1052 cc 4 stroke. Most PWCs made after 2005 are 4 strokes.
> 
> As for how to tell the difference, if you compare the 2 running, you'll note a difference in the sound, as well as a lack of smoke from the 4 stroke engine.



How about the Seadoo 155 hp four stroke?
Have a guy trying to trade one to me for a boat I have. Thanks


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 23, 2013)

That would be a good candidate for a jetboat engine. If you want a quiet engine with good fuel economy, reliable enough to take anywhere you want to go, no smoking at idle, no having to mix fuel, etc...then, the 4 stroke is the engine to get. 

The only 4 stroke sea-doo you should avoid are the supercharged versions, they've had issues with the impeller of the supercharger. We thought about doing a build with one of those 215hp supercharged engines, but then I heard enough bad things about the issues they have, it turned me away from the idea.

But as for the 155 HP 4 stroke, do some checking on the net, read some reviews, plenty of people have these engines with no issues. The biggest killer of 4 stroke engines is water, they are not nearly as tolerant of being swamped like 2 strokes can handle. But then, if it's going into a boat, that shouldn't be an issue, as you're not using the boat to play in the surf, jump waves, submarine, etc.


----------

